# Update on Miss Kitty!!!



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

The vet just called and Kitty is in surgery and she's stable now, and they said the tumor is attatching two parts of the intestines but they can remove part of that and sew it back. She'll have to stay over the weekend since she can't eat normal food yet. I feel better about her staying there so someone can keep constant watch on her. You better bet I'll go and visit her everyday! Matt and I are going to go there tonight. =) I feel pretty hopeful, and I just PRAY it isn't cancer!


----------



## Aimé (Apr 15, 2005)

That's good news! I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Getting better after her surgery?
How is she now? 
joe


----------

